# Teaching > General Teaching >  teacher forum

## toddhill

I don't know if this has been discussed before or even if it already exists, but I was thinking it would be nice to have a place on this site specifically for teachers of literature. They could discuss methods, resources, etc. I'm not sure how many teachers participate here, but I am one of them. Just a thought. Todd

----------


## Admin

its not a bad idea, lets see if there is more interest.

----------


## SleepyWitch

cool idea  :Smile:  I'm not a teacher yet but studying to be one, could i post on that forum?
i think it's a good idea
- SleepyWitch

----------


## Pensive

I am not a teacher but I think that it is a good idea.

----------


## Koa

Yes that seems a good idea.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Sounds like a great idea. I'll be starting to do some teaching next school year and I'd be really interested in getting some insights from more experienced teachers.  :Nod:  It seems like there are enough teachers here to get a discussion going...and hey, maybe the teachers would even learn something from the reactions to their ideas from the students among us.  :Smile:

----------


## toddhill

Very true; I didn't even think of that aspect. Cool.

----------


## geetanjali

This TEACHER plan will be great, once functional. I think the administrator has to look into it.

----------


## toddhill

Chris (Admin), do we have to see how many respond to this thread for an indication of the interest level? Or should we run a poll on one or two of the main forums? What are your thoughts? Todd

----------


## jon1jt

I adjunct and used to teach high school, so I'd be happy to participate...sounds like a fun idea.

----------


## genoveva

I would LOVE that! I am currently working on my M Ed, and will be teaching high school language arts this fall.

----------


## Charles Darnay

I as well fully support the idea. I'm not a teacher.... yet, but I, if all goes right, someday will be a high school English teacher.

----------


## emily655321

I didn't realize just how many teachers were among us! Though putting me in charge of a large number of unruly students would probably result in mass-death, and hence I have no concrete plans to ever become a teacher, the idea of a special forum for them sounds awesome.  :Nod:

----------


## Shannanigan

I second the 30 seconds here in favor of a teacher forum...I am also studying to teach English and literature here in the Caribbean...fun challenge, what with the local dialect and all. Should we do a poll perhaps just to see exactly how many teachers we have and how many people we have studying to become teachers? I think that would give us a good idea of how many people could be involved...

I know I would be  :Smile:  I'm always open for suggestions from experienced teachers and and share my thougts, opinions, observations, and findings...

True too that the students in here could have a voice...what, if any, teachers got us all into literature in the first place??? What kind of methods did they use? Maybe I'll start a forum for that... :Smile:

----------


## Admin

We now have a teacher forum, enjoy.

----------


## Satine

thank you! I am a teacher and I can't wait to read other people's experiences. This was a fantastic idea!

----------


## blazeofglory

I used to be a teacher before. I love this profession and the idea of having a forum on which teacher from across the country would gather and dissuss issue

In Nepal teaching is not a profession of choice but the last option or resort when there is no course to other professions. There are lucrative careers in other domains but teaching does not pay you well and does not help you raise your living standards in fact

Yet I revere this profession, and I taught for 12 years.

----------


## Motherof8

How do I get to the teacher forum? I'd love to participate if I could find it.

----------


## Irving39

I'm a high School teacher in Denmark in both English and French. I just had a "Gothic Literature" these with one of my classes in which we read parts of classics like "Frankenstein" and "The Tell-Tale Heart". I think we will be doing a "Growing Up" theme next in which we will read "The Catcher in the Rye" (my favourite novel of all time). 

Do you other teachers also work in themes with your classes?

----------


## Zemouli Chahra

How do you suggest to pass your first session in teaching?
How do you prefer to make your first contact with learners?

----------

